# Your Homepage



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Just a quick question.
What site is set up as your homepage? Yahoo, Google, contractortalk.com 

Just wondering what people are looking for when they log on.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Drudge


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Google


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Anchorage daily news


----------



## Don Benham (Mar 17, 2004)

Currently I have two tabs set up as my homepages. One is a message board I read alot of these days and the other is another fine message board 

Don


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

http://my.yahoo.com

I like it. On my home page I see the weather, e-mail inbox, top head lines and the all important search box. What more could I ask for?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

To be honest theres a reason I'm asking this question.

I'm currently working on an upgrade to ContractorTalk.com.
Were going to give it an updated header with better graphics and intergrated Google search. Were also working on adding weather channel info and chat room (whos online) info on the sidebar of the main page.

Basically, I'm trying to figure out what it would take for you guys to make ContractorTalk.com your homepage.

Thoughts....


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Convince my wife....good luck.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

My homepage is a web page on my local computer that has all my favorite links and day to day stuff that I need.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Mike Finley said:


> My homepage is a web page on my local computer that has all my favorite links and day to day stuff that I need.


I used to do that awhile back, but then decided to just add some of my favorite links to my "favorites" instead.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

[email protected] e-maila ddress.  Just kidding. I have too many e-mail addresses already.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

My homepage is currently just My MSN page, kinda like Grumpy's yahoo, got news, local weather, sports scores (when will my hockey be back???  ), etc. 

On a side note, I notice a lot of websites that offer to let you download different toolbars. Does anyone know if I can download a Google toolbar, so I can have a google search box always on my desktop? I usually have to hit my favorites to get to it, thought it would be easier to have it right there all the time.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

http://toolbar.google.com/


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

My home page is Blank. I go where I want from there.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I always wake up with things that I was thinking about and need to research before I forget them, that's why google....and pads w/pencils everywhere.


----------



## trekr (Jul 6, 2004)

Google, Don't know what would convince me to change... Like my simple google...


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Juno I like the news and their search is now powered by google.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Be careful with the toolbars, some come with ad or spyware that can be difficult to remove.


----------



## lpsonbuilders (Jan 9, 2005)

*Homepage?*

Hey yal!
I'm often a creature of bad habits and I'm using the homepage from my first internet provider, I'm able to customize to the things I like most. Example, State and Local News, Weather and much more. I also have the google toolbar attached. Note on spyware, check out microsoft anti-spyware beta version. Its a free downdload it will scan and remove spyware or not, your choice. Is also got a feature called footprints, it will remove a list of things.
An I also just heard about a browser called Firefox, maybe worth looking into and its also free.
I would consider a contractor home page if it had some nice features and links!


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

Google! But always open to change


----------



## GunnCon (Nov 20, 2004)

...


----------

